# Omega Seamaster 2254 Custom (big pictures!)



## ASRSPR (Jun 8, 2009)

The full gallery with full res shots can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanelin/sets/72157624117378632/

Well, it's not quite a new idea - I'm following in the footsteps of others who've slapped a PO bezel on an SMP, like EL and John_in_SC (who has been helpful in his correspondence regarding bezel removal). But I think it's a good one!

As some of you might have seen, I originally purchased an electric blue 2255.80 with the intention of either converting to a non-AC dial 2254 or else this project. The EB dial grew on me and a 2254 came up for sale for a song, so I decided to use that as a base for this project instead.

Like others, I admired how the Planet Ocean took adapted some of the design cues of the classic Seamaster 300M divers. It's a handsome watch that proudly displayed its roots as a tool watch, updated in modern style. But I didn't much care for either the increased bulk of the 600m case or the double arrow hands. The 2254 SMP was almost perfect: I loved the slim case, the no-nonsense sword hands, the big triangle, and the graceful, sloping lugs. The small crown is unfortunate, but I don't quite have the ambition that John_in_SC apparently has, so my crown and crown guards will remain unmodified for the time being. But the biggest problem was the scaloped bezel, more at home with the fashionable Bond SMs than the 2254. The damn thing can be harder to turn than my Orient Mako's bezel. After owning the 2255 for a few weeks, I did grow warmer toward its looks if not its functionality, but the PO bezel still proved a superior draw.

So, the result here is the integration of some of the parts of the Planet Ocean that I liked (bezel, insert, and second hand) with a base 2254. And also, for the hell of it, a 2230 "non-AC" dial for an additional touch of luxury. The SMP case retains its sveltness, as the PO bezel is only marginally taller than the SMP one; the new insert sits about a half millimeter over the edge of the crystal. The PO bezel is much easier to turn than the original. The watch will probably stay like this for the time being, though I may experiment with the 2254 insert on the PO bezel.

The 1120 movement survived my brief incursion into the case and is presently keeping time at a respectable +1 second over 5 days.

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## matlt (Oct 30, 2007)

Those are amazing pictures. It seems most of the people here are photography nerds too.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

I like your project. The knurled bezel gives it a much more business look to it...

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## EL (May 30, 2009)

Nice work! That's *EXACTLY* what I did to my 2254.50 earlier this year, only to have a change of heart and revert it back to its original stock form. I do think it looks awesome. The biggest issue I found with this mod is the mismatch between the PO bezel and the SMP crystal. I shipped a PO crystal to John_in_SC, but not sure if he experimented with that on his 2254.50. If you can marry the PO bezel with a PO crystal on the 2254.50 case, that's a big plus. Otherwise, the gap might start buggin' ya after awhile.

I was a former PO fan and decided that I needed to scratch that itch via the original issue for the PO and that made me appreciate the 2254.50 stock format even more.


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done. I like it.
I changed to a PO bezel on my SMP GMT. I did not care for the faceted bezel that came with the GMT. 
The "weak link" is the bezel insert. It was necessary to reuse the original insert to retain the 24 hr. function of the watch.


----------



## ASRSPR (Jun 8, 2009)

*And now, a brief addendum regarding SMP bezel removal*

Here's a diagram of how the two bezels fit the SMP case. This should be taken as a rough cross-section of the case along the stem axis. As you can see, there's a gap between the inner wall of the case shrouding and th bezel because the PO bezel is just marginally smaller than the SMP one. Also, the PO bezel's crenelations are not as deep as the bezel lip on the SMP bezel, which may make it even harder to remove.










The SMP bezel is so notoriously hard to remove because the case sides are a bit shrouded and there's no way to get under the bezel from the sides. The SMP bezel sits flat on top of the shrouding (see diagram above), but there's not enough depth for a Rolex-style 4-blade or Horotec case crab type bezel tool to force the bezel off that way.

The Horotech case crab does work when inserted between the lugs, but pressure along just the single axis may deform the bezel if the bezel spring is tight and there's alot of junk underneath accumilated over the years. My circa 2003 SMP 2255 gave me alot of trouble using the Horotec tool, but my newish 2254's bezel popped right off. I guess this teaches us to clean under our bezels every so often. The click spring is held in a recessed groove on the case and the 12 and 6 o'clock axis is clear of the click spring teeth, so that's at least not a concern for going in that direction.

I could never get the $25 AF rubber tool to work with any bezel (Omegas, Seiko 007, Orient Mako, Bernhardt Globemaster), no matter what I tried; John_in_SC has had reasonably good results with it though.

Presumably the Bergeon 6820 tool that pushes against the crystal would work too, but it might scratch up the case sides a bit because of the positioning of the claws would force at least one straight against a sloping edge on a lug.

With the PO bezel installed, it's literally only hard work with a case knife or a tool like the horotec case crab that will work. The only leverage is through the slot between the lugs - I doubt that the crenelations are wide enough to pull on them with something like the Bergeon tool without scratching them to hell. And since they don't sit on top of the case shrouding, here's no way that a rolex-style tool will find purchase.

Here are the tools that I'm talking about:

Rolex-style:









Horotec case crab:









$25 AF rubber tool (picture from Ofrei):









Bergeon 6820 (also from Ofrei):









---

Thanks for the comments, everyone. The last few watches that I've shot have had big polished surfaces, so the mostly brushed and matte finishes on this one have been a good as they've allowed me to get out of the light tent and do some more interesting lighting.

EL: I saw your posts about your watch! So far, it's not a big deal for me yet, but I guess you might be right. Is it just the bezel insert or is the bezel taller? I forgot to measure them both before I finished the swap. If it's the former, then switching in the stock 2254 bezel should solve this problem...


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Those pics are super! Love them! I've got to try one of these light tents one day.

I prefer the 2254 "as is" but props to you for being a "modder" |>


----------



## John_in_MA (Jul 4, 2006)

3 words...

BEA U TIFUL

Great work boss. Looks just like mine.

As EL and you have discovered, there is a .5mm lip on the bezel. It's actually the bezel itself and not the insert. Here's a shot of the SMP bezel insert on the PO bezel. Be aware that if you go that route, you need to modify the SMP insert to fit the PO bezel. It's an easy mod and you can still use the SMP insert in a SMP bezel afterwards. You can also see the lip in the 2nd shot. Both shots are with the old PO bezel I had and before the Non-AC dial.



















As EL mentioned, I've got a PO crystal....and yes EL, it fits perfectly. To remove the lip, I figured I'd go for the PO crystal. Once installed, according to Dalton (who did it for me) it's perfect and blends with the PO bezel perfectly. Had to use the SMP crystal gasket though as the PO gasket is too tall. Once I get it back I'll snap some photos of it. He's replacing my speedy hands as well. HOpe to have it back this week. :-!

As for a PO crown...still plan on adding that but I'll take my time with that final mod as that one is permanent. I've got the crown sitting here for when I decide to do it. Will more then likely wait another year till my warranty runs out.


----------



## ASRSPR (Jun 8, 2009)

John_in_SC said:


> As EL mentioned, I've got a PO crystal....and yes EL, it fits perfectly. To remove the lip, I figured I'd go for the PO crystal. Once installed, according to Dalton (who did it for me) it's perfect and blends with the PO bezel perfectly. Had to use the SMP crystal gasket though as the PO gasket is too tall. Once I get it back I'll snap some photos of it. He's replacing my speedy hands as well. HOpe to have it back this week. :-!


Oh, that is just *fantastic* news! I guess I'm making another order with Ofrei soon...


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

ugh..:-s sorry I don't like it.....


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

I like it. It's been customized to the detail and both sides of two watches been thrown together to make one splented one. It's not 100% my taste but I like it! Respect for your work


----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice work, both with the watch and the photos.

The second hand and bezel look very smart, overall it looks very b-)

Cheers

Ash


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

do we only need a 42mm PO's bezel and PO's crystal ?



ASRSPR said:


> *And now, a brief addendum regarding SMP bezel removal*
> 
> Here's a diagram of how the two bezels fit the SMP case. This should be taken as a rough cross-section of the case along the stem axis. As you can see, there's a gap between the inner wall of the case shrouding and th bezel because the PO bezel is just marginally smaller than the SMP one. Also, the PO bezel's crenelations are not as deep as the bezel lip on the SMP bezel, which may make it even harder to remove.
> 
> ...


----------



## dc_in_sf (Apr 10, 2009)

Just curious, will the PO Bezel insert fit in a stock 2254.50 Bezel without any issues? I do like the smaller numbers on the PO insert...


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

I like it |> Excellent pictures and details regarding the bezel differences.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Chowbow (May 1, 2009)

Wow, looks awesome and really nice pictures. The 2254 is one of my faves and hopefully some day I'll pick one up. The second hand on that watch really stands out nicely - love it!


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome. Beautiful Pics and even though I love my 2254.50 in its stock format, your version is IMHO, the watch Omega should have made. :-!


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Me likes. Nice job!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't like it, but hell man, nice job on YOUR watch!


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool mods, looks very nice!

But, how does this affect the water resistance of the watch?


----------



## John_in_MA (Jul 4, 2006)

SSeric02 said:


> Cool mods, looks very nice!
> 
> But, how does this affect the water resistance of the watch?


It doesn't. He didn't do anything to affect the water resistance.


----------



## ASRSPR (Jun 8, 2009)

John_in_SC said:


> It doesn't. He didn't do anything to affect the water resistance.


Well, this is theoretically true. Who knows? Maybe I forgot to install the caseback gasket when I screwed it back on? ;-)

Meanwhile, thanks to John_in_SC's recent findings regarding the PO crystal, I imagine that I'll have to do that on mine as well. I have no knowledge of if using the SMP gasket on the SMP case with a PO crystal will affect pressure resistance. Was your watch pressure tested after the crystal installation, John?

I would suspect that since it is a "perfect fit", things should not be significantly affected. Regardless, 300M water resistance is more of an academic matter to me (and most of all of you, I imagine).


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking mod!!! I think I'm going to keep the scalloped bezel on a non-ac SMP, change the seconds hand + PO bezel insert. Although less functional, I think the scallops work very well with the case shape, especially how the point at 3 o'clock perfectly matches the inside part of the crown. Very elegant. I'm not a diver, anyway


----------



## dc_in_sf (Apr 10, 2009)

Makes you wonder what a PO would look like with sword hands...


----------



## nalk7 (Sep 19, 2008)

MY GOD! Thats beautiful! fantastic watch


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

really nice mod, ASRSPR. like it alot. i wish there would be alot more modding possible in watches, with like different hands, dials, custom dial colors and finishes, crowns etc etc. just like in car tuning for example.



> Makes you wonder what a PO would look like with sword hands...


and remove numerals from dial and its WINNAR! 
i just dont like numerals on dials. one reason i like the 2254


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know the parts numbers for the PO bezel/crystal? I thought about PMing the OP but he hasn't logged on since Dec...


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)

I did this mod last year. Here are the part numbers: Bezel - OME-082SU1702, Crystal - OME-SB3065.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

379CID said:


> I did this mod last year. Here are the part numbers: Bezel - OME-082SU1702, Crystal - OME-SB3065.


Thank you sir!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just noticed Ofrei has both Planet Ocean and SMP ceramic bezels now. Anyone take the plunge at the ultimate 2254 mod yet?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

I would love to hear any update on the ultimate 2254 Build off !


----------



## dkv (Aug 15, 2011)

Just adding my own experience to this thread. 
My 2254.50 got water in the case. I sent it to Archer for service, and had the seconds hand and bezel replaced while it was in his capable hands.
People have posted about the SMP crystal not being a perfect match for the height of the PO bezel. I did not replace the crystal. I have found that there is a palpable lip between the crystal and bezel (the bezel being slightly higher than the edge of the crystal) but, visually, I cannot see it. (unless I look at my watch from the side, 90 degrees from the face). 
I'm not sure I would have noticed had I not been looking for it. 
I know that some want the double-AR coating of the PO crystal, but I worry a bit about scratching the outer AR during daily use and the cost was a factor.
Photos:


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant, very creative approach. It stands out beautifully.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

dkv, how did u realize water gets into the watch case ?

Here's my little contribution to this thread. A favorite shot of mine while visiting the Zoo gift shop ~ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity, has anyone attempt to fit a see thru' caseback on their 2254 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

dkv said:


> Just adding my own experience to this thread.
> My 2254.50 got water in the case. I sent it to Archer for service, and had the seconds hand and bezel replaced while it was in his capable hands.
> People have posted about the SMP crystal not being a perfect match for the height of the PO bezel. I did not replace the crystal. I have found that there is a palpable lip between the crystal and bezel (the bezel being slightly higher than the edge of the crystal) but, visually, I cannot see it. (unless I look at my watch from the side, 90 degrees from the face).
> I'm not sure I would have noticed had I not been looking for it.
> ...


Look fantastic buddy. I've just sent my 2002 2254.50 away for a full service, refurb and mod to the custom PO/SMP. I've decided to go with the non-AC dial, PO second hand, PO bezel and crystal. I know you could just buy a 2500C PO for the costs involved, but I genuinely prefer the slimmer case of the SMP, the higher beat rate of the 1120 movement (and cheaper servicing costs) and the sword hands/wave dial combo. And it's nice to know there aren't many out there with the same watch!


----------



## dkv (Aug 15, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> dkv, how did u realize water gets into the watch case ?


Condensation under the crystal. 
This is Archer's photo of my watch.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

This combo looks outstanding and I've been thinking about upgrading my 2254 to the PO bezel. I am not a fan of the original bezel font nor how slippery the scalloped edges can be under most conditions. I think these pics may have pushed me over the edge!


----------



## dkv (Aug 15, 2011)

OH Redhawk said:


> This combo looks outstanding and I've been thinking about upgrading my 2254 to the PO bezel. I am not a fan of the original bezel font nor how slippery the scalloped edges can be under most conditions. I think these pics may have pushed me over the edge!


If those are your motivations I do not think you will be disappointed. Go for it, then post pictures.


----------



## dougmart (May 1, 2008)

dkv said:


> If those are your motivations I do not think you will be disappointed. Go for it, then post pictures.


Where can one find the Po bezel upgrade for the 2254?


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics of mine (currently up for sale)...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

pjsayer said:


> Here are a few pics of mine (currently up for sale)...


Looks amazing. I have had your sale post open more than once so far...


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

PJ's watch does look amazing. I have to say, after swapping only the bezel on my 2254, that I think I prefer the stock unit on my watch. The PO bezel looks and feels great but I think it almost looks too refined for this relatively rugged 2254. I'm considering changing it back but I can't decide!


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

OH Redhawk said:


> PJ's watch does look amazing. I have to say, after swapping only the bezel on my 2254, that I think I prefer the stock unit on my watch. The PO bezel looks and feels great but I think it almost looks too refined for this relatively rugged 2254. I'm considering changing it back but I can't decide!


I know what you mean. I had an urge to switch back to the stock bezel the other day, but I sold the original one a few months ago doh! I've read the bezel is a bit of a pain to remove and I'm guessing the crystal would be a fraction proud (a bit like a Sea-Dweller then).

I know full well that as soon as I've put the stock 2254.50 bezel back I'd want the PO one instead - it's just so much better functionally and cosmetically.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone knows if a PO dial from a 2500 series will fit the body of a 2254 / 2531? I know the calibers 1120 and 2500 use the same ETA based movement so the hands now would fit, but wonder if the diameter of the dial per se is the same size or not.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I will go as far as the dial and PO 2nd hand to do this... But it does look great with that mod...


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

do the bezel too!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Does anyone knows if a PO dial from a 2500 series will fit the body of a 2254 / 2531? I know the calibers 1120 and 2500 use the same ETA based movement so the hands now would fit, but wonder if the diameter of the dial per se is the same size or not.


I find out the PO dial does fit a full size SMPc
ceramic case with the 2500 movement. I cannot confirm fitting on the caliber 1108/1120 case, but most likely should fit too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

IGotId said:


> do the bezel too!


Your not helping at all lol... Thought at first Only Car needs modding only to end in this situation.


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm always a sucker for a mod. Nice work ASRSPR.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

mjoranga said:


> Your not helping at all lol... Thought at first Only Car needs modding only to end in this situation.


You'll thank me later...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

IGotId said:


> You'll thank me later...


Still got Your watch Mate? Care to share some pictures?


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

There was a question earlier regarding if a PO Insert will fit in the bezel of a 2254. I myself would love to hear from that if someone tried it already. Someone already shared the 2254 insert being fitted in a PO bezel and mentioned about slight modification that He didn't elaborate much...


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

Great work looks good. Still on the fence on how I feel about modding a watch like this from its original state but theres no denying it looks great.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Fourier (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope Omega is paying attention here on how to proceed with the Diver 300 and make it more best-of-Omega and less Submariner


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)

Fourier said:


> I hope Omega is paying attention here on how to proceed with the Diver 300 and make it more best-of-Omega and less Submariner


This!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

With the In house Co-axial, I don't think Omega will be able to produce a slim watch like 2254 for the time being because this 8500 is just so thick...


----------



## patrickw (Sep 27, 2007)

very nice mod


----------



## Fourier (Jun 20, 2015)

I keep coming back to look at these pics. I'd want a second mod: the current Diver 300m black-laquered dial, with the hour markers of this dial. Can a watch maker pull it off if he/she is provided both dials?


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

You mean swapping just the Hour markers? Not sure if it's possible as I'm sure it will leave a definite mark on Your lacquered dial and it's not even the same shape... Full dial swap could be possible if they have the same dimensions diameter and thickness but swapping just the hour markers is definitely not for the fainted heart watch makers.


----------



## Fourier (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah I guess you're right. Shame. If Omega would do the Diver 300 with those prior hour markers, those sword hands, that seconds-hand, and that bracelet that is also used on the Speedmaster Pro, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. It looks too much like a sub-wannabe right now.


----------



## DIV (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a proud 2254.50 owner and after a couple Rolex weeks, my 2254 is back in rotation on my wrist. I think this is nearly the perfect diver. Slim case, great movement (even if it's not 100% in-house), low-profile scalloped bezel and high quality clasp and comfortable bracelet. And I definitely prefer the less "blingy" applied logo and surrounds of the standard dial (vs. the "non-AC dial")...love the painted logos of the standard dial...

**The only thing that bugs me is that I wish the "Seamaster" script was right under the "OMEGA"....seems like there's space for it there and the lines of script above and below the hand axle are out-of-balance.
I wish there was an updated dial like the that I could swap in.... a 6, 9, 12 would also be nice....
But besides that...we're pretty close to the prefect dive watch.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I think it's very hard finding a perfect watch as everyone have different taste... Only way to achieve it is have it customise within Your personal choice...


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

Is everyone sourcing bezels from ofrei or somewhere else?


----------



## DIV (Oct 10, 2013)

I got mine from Otto...


----------



## Dzunz001 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice customization! Could be the inspiration for a new generation of 2254.5's.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm actually considering this. I love the PO but it's a bit too thick and pretty to be worn carefree (at least for me).

Isn't the best donor watch for this a 2230.50, then just swap in a PO bezel?

Another intriguing option is to swap in the red bezel of the Olympic SMP300, and get a Black Bay look?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

watchvaultnyc said:


> I'm actually considering this. I love the PO but it's a bit too thick and pretty to be worn carefree (at least for me).
> 
> Isn't the best donor watch for this a 2230.50, then just swap in a PO bezel?
> 
> Another intriguing option is to swap in the red bezel of the Olympic SMP300, and get a Black Bay look?


Thanks for reminding me that I forgot to order my dial, bezel and hands to convert my Seiko into a Black Bay Red, to match my real one. In the meantime you need to find a used orange bezel PO 2500.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

larryganz said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I forgot to order my dial, bezel and hands to convert my Seiko into a Black Bay Red, to match my real one. In the meantime you need to find a used orange bezel PO 2500.


The funny thing is that modding a 2230.50 with a real bezel from an Olympic SMP300 is actually about the cost of a pre-owned Black Bay Red.

Right now considering 3 options:

- this 2230.50 w/ PO bezel mod (best feel on the wrist)
- just settling for a PO 2201.50 (straightforward solution, but it's too pretty and too tall for my tastes)
- refurbing my vintage SM300 with a new bezel and dial (mine is quite beat up, and its really hard for me to enjoy it as-is)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

watchvaultnyc said:


> The funny thing is that modding a 2230.50 with a real bezel from an Olympic SMP300 is actually about the cost of a pre-owned Black Bay Red.
> 
> Right now considering 3 options:
> 
> ...


That's a tough one, because you have a real vintage SM300 and not a NOS or watchco. I'd look for hands maybe, and save the originals, but not sure I'd mess with the dial unless the lume is flaking off and can get into the movement.

I can give you the name and number of my watchmaker who I believe still has my new watchco SM300 from last September with black date wheel, and it will cost you less than what you plan to do and not wreck your genuine vintage watch. I considered buying it back, but instead bought the Black Bay Red from an AD for a little more.


----------



## ah_long (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, looks amazing!


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

So I logged on to WUS the other day and noticed that this thread is still kicking some interest so I thought I'd give everyone who's interested an update on my custom SMP. I actually sold my modded 2254.50 last year as something just didn't feel right about it. It is undoubtedly the best of both worlds from a cosmetic and functional standpoint - the dial and hands look superb and the bezel easier to turn than the stock 2254.50 bezel. But something about it didn't quite sit right - it felt like a bit of a Franken, albeit a rare and interesting creation all the same.

As ridiculous as this sounds, the thing that bugged me the most about it were the poorly fitting, gappy solid end links of the bracelet. I'm not sure why Omega did this with their SMPs, but I've found that all of my 1120-based pieces over the years have had poorly fitting SELs resulting in an ugly gap between the SEL and case. This shouldn't be a deal breaker, but at almost £2K down you expect to get a bracelet that looks like it was designed to fit the case! In my experience this isn't a problem with the Planet Ocean range, hence why I decided to buy one of these as a replacement...









The PO 8500 may not be as slim and comfortable on the wrist as the classic SMP, but it feels in a totally different league in terms of build quality. Did I do the right thing???


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

pjsayer said:


> So I logged on to WUS the other day and noticed that this thread is still kicking some interest so I thought I'd give everyone who's interested an update on my custom SMP. I actually sold my modded 2254.50 last year as something just didn't feel right about it. It is undoubtedly the best of both worlds from a cosmetic and functional standpoint - the dial and hands look superb and the bezel easier to turn than the stock 2254.50 bezel. But something about it didn't quite sit right - it felt like a bit of a Franken, albeit a rare and interesting creation all the same.
> 
> As ridiculous as this sounds, the thing that bugged me the most about it were the poorly fitting, gappy solid end links of the bracelet. I'm not sure why Omega did this with their SMPs, but I've found that all of my 1120-based pieces over the years have had poorly fitting SELs resulting in an ugly gap between the SEL and case. This shouldn't be a deal breaker, but at almost £2K down you expect to get a bracelet that looks like it was designed to fit the case! In my experience this isn't a problem with the Planet Ocean range, hence why I decided to buy one of these as a replacement...
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. How do you like the 42mm with the added thickness? I ask because in noodling whether or not to pick up a 42 in either caliber to go with my 45's.

Enjoying the 8500 today.










Your photos are great and congrats on your PO - smashing!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

But something about it didn't quite sit right - it felt like a bit of a Franken...

Because of this, I have decided that I'll keep mine OEM... My Brother was right when I've talked him about the PO seconds hand... He said straight away Franken... I can't stand thicker watches, I nearly settled for a Sea dweller but after trying One and realize how thick it is. I know it's not for Me. Haven't seen or tried the 2500 PO on both 42 and 45 but even my SMP GMT 2234 is somewhat thick already for my liking...

Glad I found a nice example of this model with complete box and papers... 
some pictures On Nato, Rubber and Bracelet...


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't want the PO a fraction thinner - perhaps even by a couple of mm as it is certainly chunkier than it needs to be. Having said that its only ever an issue with a shirt and tie and even then it still manages to slip under the cuff.

The 45.5 is too big for my 7.5" wrist even though I've heard it wears flatter. Yours looks nice though.

My biggest gripe with my PO is the timekeeping oddly enough. Mine runs at a perfectly decent if somewhat underwhelming +5s / day, but I'm spoilt with my ETAs. I was able to regulate the 1120 in the SMP down to +0.5s / day whereas I don't have the tools to do the PO . Hardly a big deal, but I know the 8500 is capable of better.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Well said Mate... Yeah the 8500 is a movement never to be messed with. Not every watch maker can deal with this model as I've read You need to be trained and probably will work under microscope at certain areas. I've tried the 8500 42 and 45 and to be Honest, I find the 42 to be very thick due to over all proportion Maybe. Don't worry too much with Your time keeping as it's within COSC anyway. When it's time for service, Hopefully they'll tweak it up its best...


----------



## bigarmedmike (May 27, 2013)

does look good in those photos, just dont know if i could bring my self to do it to my 2254, might just save up and buy a PO as well as.


----------



## bigarmedmike (May 27, 2013)

i did something similar with my speedmaster, new pulsation bez and a Mitsukoshi dial, thought i might regret it but I love it. kept all the original parts just in case i have a change of heart one day. ill post a pic up now.


----------



## bigarmedmike (May 27, 2013)

heres my custom speedy.
View attachment 7484394
View attachment 7484426


----------



## bigarmedmike (May 27, 2013)

also fitted a display back
View attachment 7484538


----------



## Quarterchips (Feb 2, 2010)

These pix make me miss my 2254!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

bigarmedmike said:


> heres my custom speedy.
> View attachment 7484394
> View attachment 7484426


Tried clicking on the link but it's not working for Me Mate... Not sure if others can see the pictures thou.


----------



## bigarmedmike (May 27, 2013)

View attachment 7485874


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

bigarmedmike said:


> View attachment 7485874
> View attachment 7485898


Well that is such a beautiful watch Mate...


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks awesome! It's too bad the bezel and crystal have to be modified, completely changes the look of the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

With all this modification, I wonder if anyone tried fitting the SMP Ceramic bezel to the 2254? This might be good with regards to durability...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> With all this modification, I wonder if anyone tried fitting the SMP Ceramic bezel to the 2254? This might be good with regards to durability...


I think fskywalker has something similar, like an SMPc with wave dial and 1120 movement in it?


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh thanks Larry... Might ask Him about that... If it fits nice and snog, maybe I'll consider getting one for my 2254 instead of the stock that can easily get scratch...


----------



## bishop76 (Apr 12, 2014)

Post or pre-mod, the 2254 is truly a keeper. I miss mine and will probably hunt another one down in the future. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

I need that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)

I got one for sale, please take a look =)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...-50-00-peter-blake-eu-3111874.html?highlight=


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

My 2254 came back from a full service since Tuesday last week and the time it gained over all for a full week was 1 to 2 seconds. It was more like gaining about 1 second a day then when I rest it crown up at night, it will loose what ever it gained. So pretty much + 1 to 2 seconds in a full week. What a great 1120 movement...


----------



## AlexJoda (Jun 4, 2016)

OH Redhawk said:


> PJ's watch does look amazing. I have to say, after swapping only the bezel on my 2254, that I think I prefer the stock unit on my watch. The PO bezel looks and feels great but I think it almost looks too refined for this relatively rugged 2254. I'm considering changing it back but I can't decide!


Change it back! The original bezel is what makes the 2254 so special and different to the "normal" crowd of Bonds, SMPc's and PO's. This "rugged" style of the Peter Blake 2254 with the original bezel is the perfect alternative to the more dressy divers watches of today. This mod with the PO bezel is a good example how to create a Frankenstein watch.....The only thing I would do is to change the clasp to the micro adjustable PO clasp. The standard clasp is a PITA in this regard.....


----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

AlexJoda said:


> The only thing I would do is to change the clasp to the micro adjustable PO clasp.


Is this possible?


----------



## AlexJoda (Jun 4, 2016)

badams118 said:


> Is this possible?


Yes, looks like. See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-2254-1610-930-bracelet-adjustable-clasp-3315962.html


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

AlexJoda said:


> Yes, looks like. See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-2254-1610-930-bracelet-adjustable-clasp-3315962.html


That's definitely the guide for converting your standard clasp into an Adjustable clasp. Totally a game changer...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

AlexJoda said:


> Yes, looks like. See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-2254-1610-930-bracelet-adjustable-clasp-3315962.html


That's definitely the guide for converting your standard clasp into an Adjustable clasp. Totally a game changer...


----------



## Jake_D (May 2, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen this done with an electric blue Blake SMP and orange PO bezel?


----------



## edouardg (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello @ASRSPR, 

Your custom watch is incredible, I would like do the same with my Peter Blake 2254 Omega.

I just want to know if after a few month of use the new bezel hold up (feet) as well as the original? Do you have any "unclip" problem?

Thank you and sorry for my english (I am Fench)

Edouard


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't find this mod nice, but each to his own of course.

Just a note, if you're sending that kind of modded watch to the official CS, they won't do _any _service on it without changing the bezel for the original one.
You'll have to put the original bezel back onto it before sending it.


----------



## Atmke (Mar 11, 2017)

Love this mod and would like to do it with a blue SMPc. Who would I contact about making that happen?


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)

looks good, I have the blue SMP and really like it but wish I went for the black dial


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Great photos! Beautiful watch.


----------



## twr7cx (Nov 19, 2014)

Atmke said:


> Who would I contact about making that happen?


Omega no longer sell the parts directly so have to get very very lucky to source them. Likely easier to just keep an eye out for someone selling an already modified one.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I like it! Nice Mod!


----------



## Mteknic (Jun 11, 2019)

Message me if anyone has one of these for sale! 🙂


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> My 2254 came back from a full service since Tuesday last week and the time it gained over all for a full week was 1 to 2 seconds. It was more like gaining about 1 second a day then when I rest it crown up at night, it will loose what ever it gained. So pretty much + 1 to 2 seconds in a full week. What a great 1120 movement...


Nice rubber band! Is that by Omega?


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

A pic of my "2254.50+" which is a regular 2254.50 but with the non-AC applied markers dial and Planet Ocean second hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Here my modded SMP 150th anniversary titanium 2232.30.00 with a 2230 Non AC dial and bezel plus the PO second sweep hand 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

